# New boots 686/nb speedlace 580



## Subennet (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi guys. I think these boots look sick and i'm really into them. 
i just wanna hear if anyone have some experience with nb boots? before i buying.. 

686 - Boots "Speedlace 580" - Junkyard.com

.. :thumbsup: / :thumbsdown: ??


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

i rode the 790s last season. bought them too big. id go try them on before you order. otherwise theyre a quality boot with years of research behind them.


----------



## Subennet (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok. I dont have any localshop, so i have to order them. But maybe you could help me find the right size.. They All say 1 size up, but what are you Think. You Said that you bought Them too big. I have some vans autenticitet shoes i use for work that is us 10. With out shoes and with a skisock on, my feet is ca. 28-28,5. I was thinking maybe order 2 pair for being sure. The us 10,5 (28,5 cm) and us 11 (29 cm). What are you Think??


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

You know now that i think about it i did wear the 580s before.
i always wore 12's. but when i tried on the 580s they only had 11's and they were way to small... but my 790s were 12's and i could have gone down to 11. 

so my advise is if you have the $$$ buy the 28-28.5's and the 29's then return the other.


----------

